# Howell Mi



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

For any one that lives near Howell Michigan,
you missed a great HO race today.It was a
UFHORA race and we had a great time.Next
Sunday-Battle Creek Mi. HOPRA race. T-jet,
Super Stock,and Slipon sil spec racing.It
will be at Mike Rennigers-269-965-3998


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Where are the results posted?


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

*race*

Hopefully they will be up on the Wizzboard soon.


----------



## tbolt (Jan 6, 2005)

Glad to hear you had a great race Sunday. We just got our Brad Bowman Tubby track and are looking forward to racing. Go to our web site www.tsshobbies.com for all our racing information. We are in Whitmore Lake MI. Hope to see you soon!


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

*track*

What are you going to race on the Bowman?
Any poly or neo cars will pull your rail up-
beware.Could you send me more info?
I hope you race fray style Tjets.

[email protected]


----------

